# Vệ Sinh Nệm Bông Ép Như Thế Nào Là Đúng?



## Serena (12/12/18)

Gia đình bạn đang dùng nệm bông ép và bạn đang cần tìm hiểu làm sao để vệ sinh tấm nệm đúng cách và thật đơn giản để đảm bảo vệ sinh cho cả nệm và sức khỏe gia đình?​​Hằng ngày, con người phải tiếp xúc thường xuyên với nệm, do vậy sẽ khó tránh khỏi được việc mồ hồi, bụi bẩn, đồ ăn, thức uống…rơi vãi lên nó. Nếu không xử lý các vết bẩn này nhanh chóng thì nó sẽ để lại vết ố vàng, gây ra mùi hôi khó chịu, vi khuẩn không ngừng sinh sôi, không những ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng của giấc ngủ mà còn tác động mạnh mẽ đến sức khỏe của mọi người. Do đó, vệ sinh nệm được coi là nhiệm vụ bức thiết mà các gia đình không được bỏ qua. Vậy Vệ Sinh Nệm Bông Ép Như Thế Nào Là Đúng?​​_



_
_Nệm bông ép gấp ba TATANA_​​Trong số các loại nệm trên thị trường hiện nay, nệm bông ép là được sử dụng nhiều nhất bởi chất lượng đảm bảo và giá thành phải chăng. Đặc biệt, nệm được thiết kế theo kiểu nệm gấp 3 tấm, do vậy mà việc cất giữ, bảo quản hay vệ sinh cũng trở nên đơn giản hơn. Chỉ cần thực hiện theo gợi ý dưới đây là bạn có thể đảm bảo làm sạch nệm dễ dàng.​​*1. Giặt vỏ nệm*:​Để giặt đệm, trước hết bạn hãy lấy nước ấm hòa với một lượng xà phòng nhỏ. Sau đó bỏ nệm vào ngâm một lát rồi dùng tay vò nhẹ hoặc để vào trong máy giặt điều chỉnh chế độ giặt nhẹ. Một điều mà bạn cần lưu ý là trước khi cho vào máy giặt phải kéo kín hết các khóa.​​*2. Ruột nệm bông ép*​Một vài người mắc sai lầm khi vệ sinh ruột nệm đó là rắc một ít xà phòng lên rồi sau đó xịt nước vào làm sạch. Cách làm này sẽ khiến cho các sợi bông bên trong nệm không còn liên kết được và về lâu dài sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng mềm lún nhanh chóng.​​Lời khuyên của các chuyên gia muốn vệ sinh ruột đệm bạn hãy dùng gậy đập lên bề mặt của đệm để mọi bụi bẩn được bay đi hết. Tiếp theo đó, sử dụng máy hút để hút sạch bụi cũng như các sợi lông bay ra ngoài. Trường hợp, trong nhà bạn không có máy hút bụi thì bạn có thể dùng khăn ướt phủ lên bề mặt của nệm (đệm) rồi đập. Có như vậy bụi sẽ bay ra ngoài và dễ dàng bám vào khăn ướt. Cuối cùng, chỉ cần mang nó đi phơi ở nơi thông thoáng, khô ráo, tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp vào là được.​​*3. Một số lưu ý khác*​+ Với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ và hay tè ra nệm thì bạn cần phải có biện pháp xử lý hiệu quả hơn. Nếu nệm mỏng thì chỉ cần lấy máy sấy sấy qua một lần là nó có thể khô ráo, sạch sẽ trở lại. Còn nếu nệm dày thì bạn nên cẩn trọng hơn trong quá trình vệ sinh, sử dụng khăn hoặc giấy khô để lần lượt thấm hết nước ở trên bề mặt đệm. Tiếp theo đó dùng cồn đổ lên vị trí bị ướt, đợi đến khi cồn khô thì nệm sẽ trở nên sạch sẽ và thơm tho ngay trở lại.​​+ Nếu vết bẩn trên nệm bông ép là máu thì hãy dùng một ít oxy gà và đổ nó trực tiếp lên trên vết bẩn. Sau đó mang ra phơi ở nơi khô thoáng hoặc dùng máy sấy cho khô là được.​​+ Với vết bẩn là loại thực phẩm hay nước giải khát thì bạn hãy dùng 1 ít nước rửa chén hòa chung với 2 bát nước lạnh. Sau đó dùng khăn thấm vào dung dịch rồi chè nhẹ lên vết bẩn, cứ như thế lặp đi lặp lại nhiều lần cho đến khi nào vết bẩn biến mất là được. Để xả sạch dung dịch tẩy rửa này bạn hãy lấy khăn thấm với nước lạnh xoa lên trên bề mặt nhiều lần, rồi dùng máy sấy khô hoặc đem phơi ra ngoài chỗ thông thoáng.​​Áp dụng biện pháp vệ sinh này tương tự với những loại chăn ga gối nệm khác, chắc chắn bạn sẽ không còn cảm thấy áp lực với công việc này nữa. Chúc bạn thành công!​​_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

